# Axel/Dan - locos shut loco down when "select loco" again.



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have the* NCE Power Pro PH-10*, (10 amp command station) and it has the latest version ROM. When I have any loco running on the track and I press "Select Loco" to run a different engine, everything continues as it was. But when I press "Select Loco", to go back to the other loco, it shuts that down and comes to an immediate halt on the track as soon as I press "Enter". When I press any function button it starts back up and I need to increase speed from *"zero"* all over again. It does this even if it is the only engine on the track and I simulate "Select Loco" to a different loco and then back to that loco. I did an experiment and it also does this when I simply select the loco when it is already running as the selected loco, without even going to a different loco at all, or with no other loco even on the track. I tried this with my other locos and it does the exact same thing. Do you or anyone know why this would happen? Thanks.

*Mark Peterson*


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yet another NCE quirk by the sounds of it--you need to see if there is a way to "hand-off" one locomotive to another--Greg should be able to help out here. Since it does it will all locos then it's probably not the decoder setting, though you should check that it is programmed for enabling hand-off (at least that can be set on LGB/Massoth decoders and on MTS/Massoth systems). 

Keith


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Keith. Hmmm. I'm not using the LGB/Massoth decoders and on MTS/Massoth systems. I use only the NCE and Zimo decoders. I've never heard of "hand-off" one locomotive to another, and do not know how to check that in Zimo or NCE decoders or even if they have that ability. Can anyone shed any light on that possibility? Thanks.

*Mark Peterson*


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just looking at a NCE manual and it seems there is a 'recall' function to cycle between locos stored in the handheld. Maybe you have to use that function in order not to cut off the previous one? I would say have a look for that "recall" function in your manual and see if that helps. 
edit:

Mark, here is the section of the manual I was referring to:

* RUNNING TWO LOCOMOTIVES WITH ONE CAB
* #1 Select the first locomotive you wish to run (*SELECT LOCO *followed by address then
* ENTER*).
#2 Press *RECALL *to store this locomotive in one of the internal recall “slots” of the cab.
The display of the cab will now show a locomotive of 000.
#3 Select the second locomotive and start running it.
#4 By pressing *RECALL *you can toggle back and forth between the two different
locomotives. At any time you can select a new locomotive “over the top” of any
locomotive already on the display. The existing locomotive will be forgotten by the cab


with the new one taking it’s place. The one in RECALL will remain available for recall.

Keith


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much, Keith. That worked. The manual says I can change Cab parameters to include up to 6 locos. 2 is the factory default. There sure are some really cool people in here. I'm very thankful for that. This is a great website.

*Mark Peterson*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

His problem was because he was "re-selecting" a loco that the cab had already selected. 

There's more you can do. Mark, the manual is worth reading, you will most likely find many more features you want to use. 

Greg


----------

